
The democracy-destroying golden age of free speech - anigbrowl
https://www.wired.com/story/free-speech-issue-tech-turmoil-new-censorship/
======
Dan42
This is the most perfectly condensed and accurate description I ever read of
the fundamental sickness that is afflicting the current internet age.

